# Greetings from Winnipeg



## TheClyde (May 20, 2022)

I am a mechanically inept software engineer type person who is trying to get dirty hands doing 'real' work.  
Played around with a CNC3018 a few years back but found I got pulled too much into the software/cad side of things and not actual work. So I decided to try and generate some manual skills. Starting to get a bit of a yuppie workshop in the basement - quite a few of the base tools I have ever wanted (or some variation there of) but they are mostly unused so far. 
Did a bit of wood turning last year - damn that is fun.
My cheap ass vevor 7x12 metal lathe arrived today, so yay - gonna be fun


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 20, 2022)

Welcome from SK. Have fun getting started.


----------



## 140mower (May 20, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC. 
Have no fears, we'll set you straight and find new and creative ways to spend your money on things you had no idea that you needed.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 20, 2022)

140mower said:


> Welcome from Lillooet BC.
> Have no fears, we'll set you straight and find new and creative ways to spend your money on things you had no idea that you needed.


This group needs a toolaholic’s anonymous weekly meeting....


----------



## 140mower (May 20, 2022)

I should probably be a charter member, but I am still in denial that this is my worst addiction.......


----------



## whydontu (May 20, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver

My 3018CNC experience is the exact opposite. Once I found a piece of software that I understand, I haven’t touched the controller / software side. But the hardware components keep on getting tweaked…


----------



## 140mower (May 20, 2022)

140mower said:


> I should probably be a charter member, but I am still in denial that this is my worst addiction.......


..... besides, I spent all my money, it's time to spend someone else's for a while....


----------



## Crosche (May 20, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Calgary! Lots of great knowledge within the community. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Hruul (May 20, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## TheClyde (May 20, 2022)

140mower said:


> Welcome from Lillooet BC.
> Have no fears, we'll set you straight and find new and creative ways to spend your money on things you had no idea that you needed.



I think my next project is going to be finding a place to get stock material at a reasonable price.  I am sure there has to be a metal sales shop in this city.


----------



## Susquatch (May 20, 2022)

Welcome from Farmland South Of Chatham Ontario. 

The only thing better than spending someone else's money is spending ALL of someone else's money. 

You will findr lots of that kind of help on here. But you won't likely find wiser help elsewhere. 

Ask anything you want. The Toolaholics on here don't have rules about what you can or can't ask so just ask away!


----------



## TheClyde (May 20, 2022)

whydontu said:


> Welcome from Vancouver
> 
> My 3018CNC experience is the exact opposite. Once I found a piece of software that I understand, I haven’t touched the controller / software side. But the hardware components keep on getting tweaked…



Hardware wise: I did upgrade my z-axis for some more clearance & get the more powerful spindle, install stop sensors and hook up a shop vac and endoscope camera.
I think I almost got over the curve of using Freecad.  Controlled it with UGS running on a chromebook. Cut my endstop holders, but then found some really nift 3d printed ones I liked better.


----------



## jcdammeyer (May 26, 2022)

welcome.  Lots of clever people here!


----------



## Art M (May 26, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Snocrusher (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from St Andrews


----------



## LenVW (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome !!
Lots of varied experience in this group.
Retired machinists, designers, project managers and execs.
There are even a few software engineers that I know of.


----------



## TheClyde (Jun 16, 2022)

Made my first chips. A couple passes on a small aluminum rod. Sweet fun and such a shny finish

Then I did an actual job... turning down the mount for one of my indicators that did not fit in my holder. Success. Yay. My turned down section is as smooth as the factory section so I am happy

Unsure if my indicator use is correct, - but I am seeing next to no runout for about an inch out of the spindle, and no runout inside the spindle. As well my tool height seemed to be perfect right out of the box. Gonna redouble my efforts in measuring, but perhaps i just am lucky


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 17, 2022)

Some simple rules for using indicators:

Regular plunge rod type indicators (called dial indicators) need to be perpendicular to the surface you are measuring and the stroke (how compressed the plunger is initially) needs to be set to cover the expected movement. 

Needle type indicators (usually called dial test indicators) need to be set so the tip movement is perpendicular to the measurement direction and need to be centered in their movement range to cover the expected movement. 

The terminology above varies a bit from machinist to machinist but that is the most common usage that I have seen. 

As simple as it sounds, it's worth spending some time with someone experienced in using indicators to get a good sense of how to use them properly. 

Cosine (also called sine) error is one of your biggest enemies, but it can also be your friend if you know what it is and how to compensate for it. 

One of the most common mistakes people make is not mounting the reference location properly. Your measurements will all be useless if the base or reference surface is moving around independently of the surface you are trying to measure. "Usually" the base can be attached to the lathe head, or the crosslide, or the tool holder, or the tailstock, or the lathe bed - avoid the splash gaurd. 

The quality of your measurement will only be as good as the quality of your indicator and the quality of your indicator holder. 

Most machinists have a number of low cost indicators but at least one very high quality indicator. 

I prolly missed a few important pieces of advice but others will jump in. We all love to correct each other! Which is a good thing! 

Again, the best advice I can give is to spend some time with an experienced member. There are a few in Winnipeg.


----------



## TheClyde (Jun 21, 2022)

yeah, so anyways, I talked to the metrology department, and I told myself I was using a less precise indicator than the runout.  Then I talked to the comptroller and convinced myself to buy a better indicator. Off to the purchasing dpartment where I told myself to aquire a 0.0005" indicator.   Now I am seeing runout. So, yay? heh.  I think I liked it better with the less precise indicator and no runout 
Tried turning steel. Wow, that cuts a bit slower than the aluminum. but so fun.


----------

